# Some sites closed middle Portugal, storm damage.



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Apologies if already posted, I’ve only got occasional internet access.
Anyone travelling down to the Algarve using Orbitur sites as stop overs need to be aware that the site called Mira at Aveiro is closed for some time, the whole central area of Portugal was hit by a violent storm last week and the area around the site was very badly hit with exceptionally high winds, the entire area has more trees down than you can imagine, the UK of 1987 does not compare.
Nearest decent site we’ve found is a little further South at Figueira da Foz still some damage but not enough to keep the site closed. Plenty of rain yesterday (Sunday).
Found the sun today though at Evora


----------

